
See the world’s oldest trees by starlight - zw123456
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/04/diamond-nights_beth-moon/
======
jeffwass
Very impressive photos. And curious to see because there’s no obvious lighting
source.

This one of the olive tree is a bit haunting, I can’t _not_ see an Ent in the
tree :
[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/content/dam/science/2019/...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/content/dam/science/2019/04/26/diamond-
nights/diamond-nights-sargus.adapt.1900.1.jpg)

~~~
frosted-flakes
> Planning all her shoots around moonless nights, she wanted each tree to be
> primarily bathed in starlight, with additional glow from flashlights, for
> example, as necessary.

